# Ramshorn snails?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone know of a good place to buy some ramshorn snails? The boyfriend and I own a small clown loach, and would like to treat him to something other than flakes, pellets and wafers. We also have a few other fish that would love some little snails to snack on. 

I can't believe I just typed that out, lol. I'm an animal lover, and even with snails, it's hard to feed live things to other pets. But I heard/read around that these snails breed like rabbits. 

I know of Aquabid.com (I might end up buying from there, but I still don't know exactly how purchasing/shipping/etc works with that place), but really that's the only place I could find that has Ramshorn snails. 

I'm even considering purchasing some mystery snails instead, but I'm worried they'd gobble up my guppy fry. I've heard some horror stories about these snails... and they get HUGE apparently. 

I liked the idea of the ramshorn because they're smaller, and they come in many different colors. My absolute favorite color variation is blue and pink. 

Anyone know of a good place? The LFS doesn't sell these, they'll only sell regular pond snails.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I can hook you up with a couple hundred of the buggers next time I thin out their numbers in my 30L BN breeding tank. Priority Mail shipping w/heat pack and a couple bucks for the time and trouble to pick them out by hand, $10 total.
Having looked at your stocking in your signature, I'd recommend swapping off the clown loach for something better suited to smaller tanks. They really need to be kept in groups, and given proper care will grow to over 12".


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

mystery snails do get huge though i doubt they would be a threat to any healthy fry. they dont move very fast.

also ive seen fish that gobble snails up ignore mystery snails


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh I do plan to move the clown loach to a much larger tank in the spring. Right now he's very small, and has only grown a tiny bit since we first got him. There's plenty of room in there right now, and I keep up on water changes weekly. He tries to shoal with the neon and rosy barbs, haha. Once he's moved into a bigger tank, we plan to get two more clowns... and work from there.

I really do love my fish, and I give them as much care and attention as possible, don't worry! I know he'll grow to be a huge bugger, but he's got a ways to go before even reaching half that size. c:

The snails would be in a tank of their own, to grow and reproduce... to avoid an outbreak in one of the fish tanks. Do you mean $10 for everything included? That seems really cheap! I assume it's not for over-night shipping, but if there's over a hundred of them, I guess that isn't really necessary... since many would be alive by the time they're dropped off. I'm definitely interested though!


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, and forgot to add --

Do you have the average brown ramshorn snails, or do you have a variety of color?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have mostly brown ramshorns, but there are some reds (naturally occuring albino's) among them. $10 includes shipping (unless your zip code turns up some odd shipping cost on the USPS page, it happens occaisonally) with a heat pack to keep them from freezing, and they should all arrive alive. Snails are like plants, easy to ship as long as they stay wet and don't freeze.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll message you the zip code to see if it'll cost anything extra. C:


----------

